# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Leje që të hyj në kompjuterin e shokëve

## rm_renald

Pershendetje! Nje mikja ime ka nje kompjuter ne shtepi. Ai eshte i lidhur me internet me ane te modemit. A ka ndonje meyre per te pasur akses ne file-t e saj? Ju lutem me ndihmoni!

----------


## Uke Topalli

Cfar sistemi operativ ka te instaluar ne kompjuter

----------


## elen

*Pse do hysh ti ne filet e saj????Te duket e drejte??Keshtu jane miqte?  *

----------


## Eagle

Menyra me e lehte eshte ti shkosh ne shtepi per vizite dhe ulesh e perdor kompiuterin e saj. 
Kuptohet pasi i ke marre leje te perdoresh kompiuterin.
Nje rruge e te pakten dy pune.

Ah po per rruge te tjera te ndihmon Uka.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> ....
> 
> Ah po per rruge te tjera te ndihmon Uka.


Une nuk e paragjykova si malicioze pyetjen se si ti caset kompjuterit te mikes (shoqes?). Une besoj se arsyeja per casje eshte qe ti ndihmohet kur shoqja has ne telashe edhe nga larg, ose te bejne shkembimim e skedareve. 

Sa ju perket rrugeve te mbrapshta ato ju le te tjereve, si psh Eagle i cili-a ndihmon piraterin (edhe pse nuk e pelqej Microsoftin, hajnin e urrej edhe me teper).

----------


## sidi1

dhe une do te doja te dija dicka reth kesaj nese ai nuk i ka bere sharing skedaret. Une do te doja me shume ti ndez dhe kameren nese eshte e mundur

----------


## sidi1

skedaret i ndajme dhe printerin e ndajme bashke. Kamern nuk e di a ndizet na ndihmoni besoj se she rm renald kete don apo jo?

----------


## dardani8

> Pershendetje! Nje mikja ime ka nje kompjuter ne shtepi. Ai eshte i lidhur me internet me ane te modemit. A ka ndonje meyre per te pasur akses ne file-t e saj? Ju lutem me ndihmoni!


Nese ai Personi ne fjale te lejon ty te kesh qasje ne PC e saj  ka mundesi por kur lidhja eshte me ane te modemit kjo e veshterson qasjen dhe transferin e te dhenave.

ekziston nje porgram quhet Team viewer e instalon ne te dy PC gjate instalimit ja jep nje Password dhe   me pastaj kur te startohet programi ta qet nje id te pc dhe kur Personi tjeter ta jep ate id ki mundesi te lidhesh me pc tjeter, por dyshoj se munde te funkcionon pa probleme per shkak te modemit.

Mundesia tjeter eshte me Remote Invite te Microsoftit.
Shkon ne my Computer me tasten e djathte te Miut dhe me pastaj ne properities me pastaj ne Dritaren qe te qelet hyn ne Remote dhe aty i klikon ne ata dy katroret e vegjel ku thot Allow remote conection ( me duket se ashtu shkruan ne Anglisht)
dhe ne RemoteDesktop. (keto dy gjera duhet te jen te aktivizuara ne te dy PC)
Me pastaj prap me tasten e djathte te miut mbi my Computer dhe me pastaj ne maintain dhe ne dritaren e re qe te hapet shkon ne Events and Applications klikon ne plusi perpara dhe kur te hapen opcionet e reja hyn ne events dhe aty e  kerkon Terminalevent dhe nese eshte e deaktivizuar e aktivizon.

me pastaj nepermjet te windows Massenger e starton windows messenger dhe  nese personin ne fjal e ke si kontakt, atehere shkon ne actions dhe aty thua request remote help kjo do te ishte mire te behet nga PC ne te cilin ti deshiron te hysh

----------


## lenci_80

Remoto - TeamWiever

une ket perdor se di por punon nese ajo mikja ose miku te len te hysh ne pc te asaj ose ati duhet ta kesh te konektuar ti dhe ajo pra ta insatlosh ti dhe ajo ose ai pastaj te japin pasin qe u del dhe mund te behet lidhja shum kollaj une ket perdor e kam ne pc ne shpi dhe ne pc ne zyr ku punoj dhe sa her dua ndo nje gje qe me duhet ta punoj konektohem dhe mar ate qe me duhet por kujdes sa her programi mbyllet ndryshon pass ose kontraseña pra id nuk ndryshon as i her por pass po qe ndryshon qe keshtu sa her te lidhesh duhet te jesh i sigurt qe pc ku do te lidhesh nuk eshte fikur 

Rapidshare: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10152901...aleta.org_.rar 

Rapidshare: 
version Portable!! ska nevoj per instalim 
http://rapidshare.com/files/69115148...By_Mexakin.rar

shpresoj te bej pun shnetin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## lenci_80

harrova te them eshte spañisht po ashtun kerkoje ne gjuhen qe don adios

----------


## alfonsmala

> Pershendetje! Nje mikja ime ka nje kompjuter ne shtepi. Ai eshte i lidhur me internet me ane te modemit. A ka ndonje meyre per te pasur akses ne file-t e saj? Ju lutem me ndihmoni!



DO TI HYSH TE DASHURES NE KOMPJUTER SEPSE QENKE XHELOZ ME DUKET.

PROVOJE KETE:

Keni me shku tek :
1.START
2.PROGRAMS
3.ACCESSORIES
4.COMMUNICATIONS
5.REMOTE DESKTOP CONNECTION

E Shenoni IP e Viktimes .. ENTER edhe Finish Besoj se funksionon



######################################
##                                  ##
##     TUTORIALE NGA 
##      alfonsmala01@hotmail.com       ## 
##                                  ##
######################################

----------


## AltinInfo

@Alfons, ajo menyra qe thua ti me Remode Desktop Connection kerkon qe
1. Opsionin "Allow users to connect remotely to this computer" te aktivizuar.
2. PC tjeter te kete te pakten nje user me password dhe per t'u lidhur duhet te dish passwordin.
3. Edhe nese lidhesh, PC tjeter do beje LogOff nga perdoruesi  aty keshtu qe edhe nese ke lejen per tu futur, me duket nje menyre jo transparente t'i futesh tjetrit ne pc pa e pare ai se cpo ben aty !

Mund te kete programe qe manipulojne windowsin dhe komandat e windowsit per te punuar pa pasur nevojen e instalimit ne pc tjeter por, per perdorim LEGAL, Team Viewer eshte sot per sot programi me i mire dhe i shpejte.

-Nga sa shoh me siper, qe "kerkon te hape kameren" besoj se eshte per "qellime fashiste"  :ngerdheshje:  keshtu qe mund te drejtohesh tek forumet warez. KLM

----------


## don lico

Disa programe te kane sygjeruar me lart une vetem do te te them dicka qe mund te mos te pelqeje por me ato qe ti thua qe shoqja jote e ka ne shpi i bie qe normalisht ajo e hap kompjuterin kur ka pune dhe pastaj e mbyll kur nuk ka qe do te thote qe ne momentin qe PC i saj eshte i ndeur ajo eshte aty dhe do e kuptoje qe dicka nuk po shkon ne kompjuteri i saj sepse po te hysh ti do e marresh kontrollin ti dhe ajo sdo komandoje dot kompjuterin e saj keshtu qe ose do e fike kompjuterin ose do mendoje se ka difekt dhe do e coje per formatim sic bejne 90 perqind e njerzve keshtu qe tentativa jote do shkoje kot. keshtu qe me mire eshte ta harrosh kete punen e futjes te kompjuteri i shoqes ne menyre te fshehur.

Ishte thjesht nje mendim dhe sygjerim gjithe te mirat

----------


## AltinInfo

> Disa programe te kane sygjeruar me lart une vetem do te te them dicka qe mund te mos te pelqeje por me ato qe ti thua qe shoqja jote e ka ne shpi i bie qe normalisht ajo e hap kompjuterin kur ka pune dhe pastaj e mbyll kur nuk ka qe do te thote qe ne momentin qe PC i saj eshte i ndeur ajo eshte aty dhe do e kuptoje qe dicka nuk po shkon ne kompjuteri i saj sepse po te hysh ti do e marresh kontrollin ti dhe ajo sdo komandoje dot kompjuterin e saj keshtu qe ose do e fike kompjuterin ose do mendoje se ka difekt dhe do e coje per formatim sic bejne 90 perqind e njerzve keshtu qe tentativa jote do shkoje kot. keshtu qe me mire eshte ta harrosh kete punen e futjes te kompjuteri i shoqes ne menyre te fshehur.
> 
> Ishte thjesht nje mendim dhe sygjerim gjithe te mirat


plotesisht dakord me *don lico*.  per shume arsye dhe nga eksperienca...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kjo teme ka qe ne 2006 cne qe i jeni kthyer mbrapsh prap?

----------


## aR-my_nD

si mundem te ia lishoj kameren personit kontaktues ..... pa e ditur hiqq vitkima....?

----------


## Ferdinandi

ahaaa do me bo namin ne msn ...

----------


## arpagoni

http:\\pcsecretes.blogspot.com

----------


## aR-my_nD

me falini po ju lutem se edhe une dua te ia kontrolloj pc e dikujna sepse shoqja ime ne fakt simpatia ime  pom ren shumeqka epo du me zbulu... a ka naj menyr ma te lehte porpa harruar qqe te them se edhe une pajtohem plotesisht me fjalet e "don lico " - klm te gjitheve edhe faliminderit per mirekuptim

----------


## aR-my_nD

..................?........................

----------

